# James River Pier Report



## 6ftAsian (Mar 31, 2012)

Went to the JRB pier today around 2pm. Stayed till maybe 5:30. Not a lot of bites but caught a few. A variety. My wife caught a puffer, spot and a dark brown fish we aren’t sure of, she caught a hand full of those. I caught a pigfish the brown fish and a striped fish. We saw an oyster toadfish I think. A pretty big one! And some undersized flounder come over the rail. Nice weather today…


----------



## Fisherman Bob (Oct 26, 2020)

Good day with nice variety - thanks for the report


----------



## 6ftAsian (Mar 31, 2012)

Do you know what the dark brown fish and the striped one are?


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

6ftAsian said:


> Do you know what the dark brown fish and the striped one are?


looks like a little striper


----------



## Chief Salty (Jun 7, 2021)

The dark brown one looks like a baby tautog to me.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Brown one is a juvenile black sea bass


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Nice catch and thanks for the report. Sea bass, pinfish and pigfish often bite when the fish you want to catch stop biting. Although not always accurate, check the solunar tables on tides4fishing for ideal times to fish. Fall fishing is right around the corner!


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

The brown one is a juvenile black sea bass. The striped one is a juvenile striper. 



6ftAsian said:


> Went to the JRB pier today around 2pm. Stayed till maybe 5:30. Not a lot of bites but caught a few. A variety. My wife caught a puffer, spot and a dark brown fish we aren’t sure of, she caught a hand full of those. I caught a pigfish the brown fish and a striped fish. We saw an oyster toadfish I think. A pretty big one! And some undersized flounder come over the rail. Nice weather today…
> View attachment 68394
> View attachment 68395
> View attachment 68396
> ...


----------

